# Which used bike, Fortius 0r Tuscany?



## TracerJohn (Nov 11, 2005)

Long time mountain biker looking to buy a road bike to take advantage of
the country roads near the house I recently moved to. Rec/fitness riding.
Found a couple used Ti bikes that look pretty nice. No difference in price.
I have limited knowledge of the frames and components so I ask
which would you buy? 5' 9" 190 lbs.
Thanks in advance....John

2004 Merlin Fortius
Fork Real Design Signature HP 
Headset Cane Creek S2 ,Handlebars ITM Mantis Super Over 44cm 
Stem ITM Mantis 100mm, Grips/Tape Black 
Saddle Fizik Arione, Seatpost Thomson 
Front Derailleur Ultegra 9, Rear Derailleur Ultegra 9, Shifter Ultegra 9 
Cranks Ultegra 172.5mm, Bottom Bracket Ultegra, Cassette Ultegra 12/25 
Chain PC-59 
Brakes, Calipers Ultegra, Levers Ultegra 9 
Wheelset , Front Hub Xero, Rear Hub Xero, Rims Xero Lite XR-1 
Tires Michelin Pro Race 
OR
2005 Litespeed Tuscany
Fork LiteTEC HP 
Headset Cane Creek IS6, Handlebars ITM Racing 44cm 
Stem ITM Forged Lite 110mm, Grips/Tape Black 
Saddle Litespeed Ti, Seatpost Alloy 
Front Derailleur Ultegra, Rear Derailleur Ultegra, Shifter Ultegra 
Cranks Ultegra 172.5, Bottom Bracket 105, Cassette 105 12/25, Chain HG73 
Brakes Calipers Ultegra, Levers Ultegra 
Wheelset, Front Hub FSA RD80, Rear Hub FSA RD80, Rims FSA RD80 
Tires Vittorira Zaffiro


----------



## ibhim (Oct 28, 2002)

First, welcome to the road!

Which size fits? Are they local deals where you can try them, or Ebay? While price is 'equal' how good is the price?

Fit....
The specs you published omits the frame size - and both are distinctly different. The Fortius is compact design and S-M-ML-L sizing, while the Tuscany is traditional design with 55, 57, 59 (odd number) sizing. At 5'9" I am guessing you would be arounf a 55 Tuscany or a 'M' Fortius. You might be able to push it to a 57 Tuscany or ML Fortius. If the bikes don't fit, neither bike is a good deal!

If a Ebay deal, this may help. Merlin quit making their entry level bike, Fortius, after 04, however, it the same exact geometry as the the Agilis which differed by price, beefier tubing, and an integrated headset - none of which would affect fit. You may be able to find those locally to determine size. The new Fortus price was typically $2999 and only came as you noted spec'd above. The Tuscany appears underspec'd as they are typically Ultegra equipted. Locally, I see new '05 Ultegra Tuscany's at LBS reduced to $2899 from $3699. Unfortunately, Colorado Cyclist Tuscany 'steal' at $2499 is sold out and they have not listed the '06 models.

Given the specs of the 2 - Fortius 9sp Ultegra and Tuscany 9sp 105, the price should be closely matched and it ultimately comes down to fit. Remember the old adage...."If it doesn't fit, you won't ride it."


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

*FYI--Merlin introduced the TiWorks models for 2006*

which are priced lower than the other models. TiWorks come in both compact and traditional geometry and both 3/2.5 and 6/4 (expensive though).

And you can't beat competitive cyclist's price for a 2005 Teramo $1699 for Ultegra 10spd with FSA compact crank. The 2006 Teramo frame alone is $1695!



ibhim said:


> First, welcome to the road!
> 
> Which size fits? Are they local deals where you can try them, or Ebay? While price is 'equal' how good is the price?
> 
> ...


----------



## 867-5309 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Not to confuse the issue*

You could consider a Blue Ridge as well. A cross can take heavier tires and run later into the season. The frame can also take a pack if you want to do some distance as well. Of course, at 4 K you could do a lot better--like a Felt CX1.


----------



## TracerJohn (Nov 11, 2005)

The Teramo at Competitive Cyclist for 1699 is quite a value.
The two used bikes I am considering are $1900-$2000.
Botj in excellent condition.
So which frame is better.... a new 05 Teramo, used 05 Tuscany or used 04 Fortius?


----------



## 867-5309 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Firenze*

For an entry level biker it is probably the best value. It has great reviews here and wont break the bak. You can take the money you save and give it to me or charity. Note that the Teramo at CC is for the frame only.

Best of all, if you crash it, you can replace it. Never ride what you can't crash


----------



## TracerJohn (Nov 11, 2005)

867-5309 said:


> For an entry level biker it is probably the best value. It has great reviews here and wont break the bak. You can take the money you save and give it to me or charity. Note that the Teramo at CC is for the frame only.
> 
> Best of all, if you crash it, you can replace it. Never ride what you can't crash


$1699 is for a complete bike. Check the "specials" section.


----------



## 867-5309 (Oct 7, 2005)

*That is a good deal*



TracerJohn said:


> $1699 is for a complete bike. Check the "specials" section.


I would take it, but be sure you don't mind a compact frame--that is where the LBS comes in. On a new frame. it is important to remember, you get free service, tuneups, and overpriced accessories from your shop. The main thing you get with a new frame is the warranty, but you know that. You can't return a used frame. I own one, but in my case the deal was so good that it was worth the risk.


----------

